# A bargain and capable



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

1 HP, 30 micron bags.

Google Bill Pentz and enjoy.


----------



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

As I already have his site bookmarked & have been doing research on the topic… http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/

If it's not filtering <= 5 micron (preferably 1 or .5 micron), your putting the nastiest part of the dust back into the air (possibly even more than just the tool itself would be alone).


----------



## Twigger (Mar 4, 2010)

dbhost sent me the suggestion and I've bought from Highland Woodworking's web site a shaker felt 1 micron filter bag for $22, and some plastic collection bags from the local woodworking store. They installed in a snap with some band clamps.


----------

